# flourescent lightbulbs?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I live in sweden, is there anywhere near here i can order flourescent bulbs? note i mean not tubes, but bulbs that fit into a regular lightbulb socket, preferrably 50/50 white and blue actinic type bulbs, not shure what they are called at the moment. the shocking part is we only have a name for fourescent tubes but not bulbs!

the swedish language is so shitty that that the word for Flourescent tubes is "Lysrör"(translated lighttube) so its impossible to ask for the bulbs here in sweden


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

homedepot carries them, although i am not sure of the spectrum. i have one in my basement it looks white/blue, but another is really yellow.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> homedepot carries them, although i am not sure of the spectrum. i have one in my basement it looks white/blue, but another is really yellow.


unfortunatley the home depot dosent exist here. it has to be europe based or ill get slapped with a hefty import fee.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

anyone? id preferr not to spend the earth on new light fixtures(they are twice expensive here as in the US)


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

theyll charge you an import fee for some 15 dollar lightbulbs? wow. well i would check around the local homeimprovement stores to see what they have. do you have walmart? they calso carry those bulbs, i was there earlier and for some reason thought to check for you.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nop no walmart, and as i said, the problem is the swedes have no word for flourescent bulbs.

We do have låg-energi lampor(translated low energy lamps) wich are regular home flourescents, but hardly have the right spectrum for healthy aquatic plant growth, much less corals and anemones.

when i was to the LFS and tried to ask for bulbs even using the english word they just looked at me and were like, wtf?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you tried to do a search for powercompact lamps?
I think coralife makes one, I am not familliar with the euro based brands too well. You can also check the german bulbs if that is feesable. I believe you two countrys use the same power ratings.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

the only ones i can find, are those with these kind of wierd pins


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> the only ones i can find, are those with these kind of wierd pins


Those are the two different styles of PC bulbs. PC lights would be a great upgrade from your RO lights.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

unfortunatley i cannot afford buying new light fixtures. because here in sweden the prices are outrageous.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> unfortunatley i cannot afford buying new light fixtures. because here in sweden the prices are outrageous.


That sucks, since most RO and PC bulbs need to be replace every six months.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

are we still talking the same thing thou?

the light fixtures originally intended for these









But can be run on these








Alltho the only ones found in sweden are regular ones. but i want full spectrum of these kind and preferrably the 50/50 kind(white and blue actinic) ive seen them someplace on the net, again i got no clue on what they are called. and whenever i look for PC all i get are these










And i must emphasis again that i need to be able to get them within EU, or ill get slapped with an massive import fee.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If you fixture is set up to run incandescent bulbs, then it will also run that CF bulbs (first and second picture). The problem that you are going to run into is that it will not be the correct spectrum for you corals.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok let me say this again, i know there are Flourescant light bulbs, that look like the type on the 2nd picture, specifically designed for reef tanks, full spectrum. ive seen them, but my problem is, i can not remember what they were called or where to get them.

OK disregard my last post, i found what i was looking for, now my only problem is, where can i get them within EU? if i can get them. in sweden we use 220 volts system.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000256EM...glance&n=284507


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i take the silence as those kind of bulbs dont exist in europe


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to hear about that. you might look around you local home improvement stores you might be able to diy a metalhalide for cheap. also i think there are some european reefclubs, might google some to see what you come up with. they may have some lights for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i go with flourescants, Power Compacts rather than MH, we cant afford to run Halides, they draw way to much power, plus MH generates so much excess heat.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

actually the total heat output between a pc and mh is not so different, it is jsut that all of the heat on a mh is concentrated in a small area, as with all of the light. just hang them about 12 inches above the water and they should minimally affect your tempature. they do draw alot of energy though. Hmm my final suggestion is how about t-5 these are starting to catch on, and your local hardware stores may carry the fixtures, although they wont be HO, and the k would be around 6500-4500


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ebay is your best bet.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> actually the total heat output between a pc and mh is not so different, it is jsut that all of the heat on a mh is concentrated in a small area, as with all of the light. just hang them about 12 inches above the water and they should minimally affect your tempature. they do draw alot of energy though. Hmm my final suggestion is how about t-5 these are starting to catch on, and your local hardware stores may carry the fixtures, although they wont be HO, and the k would be around 6500-4500


*sigh* Not to be rude, but im aware of all those options, i run t8's on my current reef tank.
Ill say this once again, "Light Fixtures" bought here in sweden, are more than "twice as expensive" as in the united states. Hence why im trying to find something similar to the "Mini Compact" bulbs.
So that i will NOT have to replace my current fixtures.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i know you know that i know that you know what you are dooing :laugh: 
i hope that you find some of those bulbs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm thinking Ebay may be your best bet. I know there are some sellers that are over that way. I'm sure one of them should be able to provide you the bulbs your looking for.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

the biggest problem is voltage, U.S models use 110-120 volts
if they arent sold in europe, then a ebay seller wont help me because it has to be 220 volts or ill fry the bulb.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Alexraptor said:


> the biggest problem is voltage, U.S models use 110-120 volts
> if they arent sold in europe, then a ebay seller wont help me because it has to be 220 volts or ill fry the bulb.


Yes. there are european sellers also on Ebay. alot out of germany also. you just have to dig around once you find one ask them questions they might have those avalible just not listed.
Have you thought to get an universal adapter and used the US blub and fixture? that may be an easier soloution.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah, but to by a US fixture it needs to be shipped from the US, and as i stated before, i would then get slapped with a large import fee


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

are these guys the same makers?
http://www.esuweb.com/category.asp?ESUSubCompany=Coralife

hope you find/get them!
would you have to pay even if someone got them here and shipped them to your door? ( like a gift,sent by ups or something)


----------

